# Computing and Camping



## wheeldweller (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm inclined to bring my computers along, when I go full time. Or, over a weekend park, for that matter. :thumbup1:

I just finished something that I can actually share with you: my control panel. The onboard computer was easy to build; in fact, it was all free, pulled from various trashcans. While it's doesn't have enough power to be someone's desktop, it has more than enough power to do what I need. (I have an article on that coming out, soon, in hopes it helps other folks do the same.)

The code changes (It's Perl) allow me to write to a database, and then another program puts what's in the database onto a LCD screen. The practical upshot is that I can also get to it by a web page, too:

Home on the range: CounterMoon.org

The locational information comes from a GPS, a single request of WeatherUnderground.com, and filling in the database. But for right now, I just pencilled it in so you could see where it goes. As soon as I get my GPS back and write-in the code, it'll be accurate all on it's own.

Everything else is live; the LCD cycles between all four screens during it's operation- the webpage has all four in a column.

This kinda thing isn't hard to do. While I've not tried it myself, there should be MANY, easy ways to install them on pre-made RV's. If you're interested in trying, come see what else I'm doing. :welcome:


----------

